
All the Apps We Use to Run Our Distributed Marketing Team (Comprehensive) - esch89
https://www.airsend.io/blog/index.php/2020/04/24/apps-we-use-to-run-our-distributed-marketing-team/
======
Mela1998
I have personally used Davinci, and I can vouch that is is a super easy
software to use. The bad, like they say, is that it does indeed shut down from
time to time, which is super frustrating. But, since I have windows, Davinci
is supposed to be the best

------
themarkers
The bad: Zoom isn’t good for one-on-one calls, the Mac client glitches
sometimes, and we don’t like that the app starts when you click on a meeting
link in your browser when it would be more convenient just to have the call in
the browser. The recent security issues are also a concern.
\------------------

we're working on workshopx.app for this, maybe fixed the bad ;D

~~~
themarkers
& the good as well.

------
markshepard
Sendy is a hidden gem. It can save quite a bit of money when it comes to email
marketing (especially if you have a big list)

~~~
esch89
So true - it really helps cut down on cost

